# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Новости храма и общины

## Вишну-рата дас

Весьма необычно прошли в Москве заседания ДжиБиСи и Национального Совета. Помимо общероссийских вопросов, прояснения стратегии и тактики дальнейшего развития нашего общества, большое внимание было уделено непосредственно московским делам. Для того, что бы посмотреть на эти проблемы несколько со стороны, Шрила Ниранджана Свами и Шрила Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами встретились с инициативной группой старших преданных Москвы.

На этой и еще двух последовавших за тем встречах было поднято много острых вопросов, связанных со структурой управления МОСК, прозрачностью принятия решений и учета денежных средств, планами развития московской ятры. В своей работе Национальны Совет постарался учесть все эти запросы и предложил ряд кадровых и организационных решений. Об одном из таких решений я уже писал:  в качестве регионального секретаря по Москве назначены сразу трое преданных: Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Махараджа, Е.М. Даявана прабху и Е.М. Ангира-муни прабху. Координатором их работы будет Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Махарадж. Так же им будут помогать Ачьютатма прабху из Питербурга и Нимай-сундара прабху из Ашрама Юрлова.

Тяжелой новостью для многих стало решение Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа в ближайшее время меньше появляться в Москве, что бы дать возможность новым преданным почувствовать   на себе ответственность и набраться опыта руководства. Даже в руководстве  Проектом строительства нового храма в Москве он будет задействован по минимуму. 

Не осталась без внимания и просьба разобраться с прозрачностью учета пожертвований в Проекте строительства нового храма и действующего храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. В течении нескольких последних лет учет и расходование средств проверялись разными аудиторами. В настоящий момент идет работа по созданию ревизионной комиссии от общины, которая сможет ознакомиться с результатами предыдущих проверок, посмотреть текущее положение дел и дать рекомендации по дальнейшей учетной политике. Возглавить эту работу попросили Амриту прабху.

Так же ДжиБиСи пошло на встречу пожеланиям преданных относительно ротации кадров  руководстве. В настоящее время Мукунда Мурари прабху, служивший президентом храма более 2 лет, решил передать свой пост другим вайшнавам, а самому больше сосредоточится на служении в Совете севаков. Сейчас рассматривается вариант о передачи функций президента Садху-прии прабху и Санака-кумару прабху, двум очень опытным преданным.

Мне, как старшему пуджари храма, хочется выразить Мукунда Мурари прабху свою благодарность за его служение. К числу его безусловных заслуг стоит отнести проведение замечательного фестиваля 40-летия ИСККОН в России, усиление ашрама брахмачари при нашем храме, последовательную работу по внедрению системы духовной заботы (севаков), укрепление финансовой ситуации. У нас были с ним разногласия по разным вопросам, и мне очень понравилось, что он никогда не пытался решать эти разногласия путем силового давления, не пытался использовать свой административный вес. По многим вещам он изменил мою точку зрения. Надеюсь, что нас еще ждет впереди много замечательного совместного служения.

Информация об организационных изменениях пока предварительная, возможно, какие то вещи еще поменяются

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Махабхарата дас

1-го сентября в 10.00 состоится ягья для здоровья Радха-Дамодара прабху. Если у вас не получится прийти на нее, вы можете помолиться за здоровье этого замечательного вайшнава.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

5-го сентября мы будем проводить хому для Ганеши, ибо в этот день Ганеша чатурти. В "Нектаре преданности" Шрила Прабхупада пишет:"...Нужно начать поклоняться полубогу Ганапати, который устраняет все препятствия в исполнении преданного служения."(НП гл.8) Именно с таким умонастроением мы будем проводить эту ягью. Вы можете приносить фрукты, цветы, гхи и зерно. А также еще что-то (например, сладости), что сочтете нужным.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас на пятничный киртан и ягью 7 октября!
С 1 по 10 октября в Индии отмечают праздник Наваратри. Последователи Шрилы Прабхупады обычно его не празднуют, но если в доме есть изображение Дурга-деви, то не забудьте предложить Ей прасад Господа Кришны. О причине можно узнать в этой истории: http://radhakrishna.clan.su/…/chajta...012-09-01-2782

В Джаганнатха-Пури Бимала-деви (Дурге) первой подносят прасад Господа, некоторые считают, что именно поэтому он называется маха-прасад (милость Ма).

В храме мы посвятим великой преданной Господа ягью в 15 часов и традиционный пятничный киртан 7 октября. В этот день мы можем попросить об устранении препятствий в духовной и матерьяльной жизни. После Гаура-арати постарается раздать небольшое угощение  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Напоминаю, что в понедельник, 14 ноября*, в храме пройдет празднование свадьбы Туласи-Шалаграма и окончания священного* месяца Карттика!
Пожалуйста, приносите свежие лист*ья и манджари Туласи – они будут использо*ваны для изготовления праз*дничных одежд для Бож*еств! Их можно сдавать в п*уджарскую вечером в воскресенье или до 14:00 *в понедельник.
Программа праздника:*
16:00 - Киртан *
16:30 - Ягья*
18:00 - Лекция Ачьюты прабху
19:00 - Гаура-арати *(особый даршан Божест*в в одеждах из листье*в Туласи)
19:30 - Дамодараштак*а, ЗАВЕРШЕНИЕ предложения фитиль*ков в Дамодара-врате
20:00 - Угощение
Историю праздника Туласи-Шалаграм вивахи можно почитать тут:
http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/…/135...lasi-i-shal…

----------


## Махабхарата дас

1 февраля | Васанта-панчами и День явления Сарасвати-деви в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
В этот день благоприятно совершать особое поклонение Божествам и предлагать Им пение и танцы.
ПРОГРАММА ПРАЗДНИКА:
16:00 - ягья для обретения знания 
17:00 - концерт: Achintya Shakti Lalita, Игорь Тимошин, Ирина Нельсон, NITAY и Наталья Лаврентьева 
19:00 - Гаура-арати 
20:00 - угощение
Приносите Божествам белые и желтые цветы, молоко, сахар. Матаджи могут надеть белые или желтые сари  :smilies:  В этот день очень благоприятно делать пожертвования на празднование Явления Господа Нитьянанды!
"Человек должен поклоняться Господу Хари с пышностью, предлагая свежевыросшие листья, цветы и сандаловую пасту на пятый день растущей луны в месяц Магха (Васанта-панчами). Человек должен совершать поклонение Божеству с великой преданностью и служить Вайшнавам в соответствии со своими способностями. В этот день нужно петь, танцевать и играть на музыкальных инструментах различным образом"
**********************************
Ваши пожертвования на Нитьянанда-трайодаши вы можете:
1) Перевести на карту Сбербанка 
4276 3800 7558 0196 
(Анна Александровна С.) 
с пометкой «Нитьянанда»
2) Передать секретарю храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
**********************************
Вы можете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по ссылке: 
http://vedamedia.ru/live/
А также на сайте Храма Кришны в Москве в разделе "Трансляция": 
http://krishna-temple.ru/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы! Примите наши поклоны!
Завтра в среду, 7 февраля в 13:30, в морге больницы 81,ул. Лобненская, д.10, состоится
прощание с Матаджи Тривени  (ученицы Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами)
Лучше не опаздывать, т.к. время очень ограничено, всего 30 минут
Далее Николо-Архангельский крематорий, Носовихинское шоссе.
Приглашаем Вас также на ягью, посвященную ее уходу которая состоится 10 февраля в субботу в 11:00, в алтарной храма на полежаевской.
Центр учеников Е.С Гопал Кришны Госвами

Тел +79175499997 Лила Прити дд

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!


Приглашаем вас в среду 14 февраля
на празднование Шиваратри,
которое пройдет в храме
Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!

Начало в 16:00


«Когда Вайшнавы соблюдают врату Шиваратри, их любовное преданное служение Господу Кришне возрастает по милости Рудрадевы, который всегда готов пролить свою милость на преданных Господа.» (Хари-Бхакти-виласа)




Описание празднования Шиваратри по «Шри Хари-Бхакти-Виласе»:


«Будучи гунаватарой, Шива считается лучшим из Вайшнавов. Поэтому в соответствии с правильным этикетом, каждый Вайшнав должен соблюдать обет Шиваратри»

«Все, кроме Вайшнавов, могут поститься в Шива-ратри, Вайшнавы должны избегать соблюдать пост. Это мнение святых личностей»

ПРОГРАММА:

16:00 - маха-ягья
18:00 - лекция
19:00 - Гаура-арати
19:30 - угощение


****************************

Ваши пожертвования на проведение праздника Шиваратри вы можете:

1. Перечислить на карту храма:

Сбербанк
4276 3800 7558 0196
(Анна Александровна С.)

Сделайте, пожалуйста, пометку «Шива» и по возможности оставьте свой номер телефона для обратной связи.

2. Передать секретарю Храма.
3. Положить в ларец перед Божествами.


**********************************


Вы можете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по ссылке:
http://vedamedia.ru/live/

Присоединяйтесь к служению в Фестивальном комитете:
http://krishnafest.ru/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
Пожалуйста, примите наши поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!



В помощь Отделу реконструкции нового храма приглашаются преданные, имеющие следующую квалификацию:

- архитектор
- проектировщик инженерных систем
- инженер-конструктор
- технадзор
- прораб
- электрик, сантехник, мастер отделочных работ
- монтажник слаботочных сетей (информационные сети, охранная и пожарная сигнализация, видеонаблюдение)
- технолог предприятий общественного питания
- специалист по эксплуатации зданий


Всем, кто может участвовать, просьба выслать профессиональное резюме на адрес: rd@veda.ru


Ваши слуги,
Команда Проекта нового храма

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! Напоминаю вам, что в субботу 31 марта у нас назначено собрание департамента пуджари. Начало в 12 часов, место проведения - переговорная комната. На встрече мы почитаем о славе поклонения Божествам, обменяемся новостями и реализациями, обсудим планы на будущее. Передайте, пожалуйста, эту информацию тем пуджари, кто не подключен к группе!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!


СЕГОДНЯ, 20 июня,
в Храме Кришны в Москве
вечернюю лекцию прочтет
Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами!

Начало в 19:00

Пожалуйста, приходите сами и сообщите об этом
вашим друзьям и близким!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, очень рекомендую вам посетить храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты в эту субботу в 16 часов!
В гостях у Их Светлостей будет театр "Татва". Я не знаю, будет ли Садачара прабху (руководитель театра) выступать один, или с супругой, или позовёт с собой ещё кого-то из друзей. Но я уверен, что это будет очень запоминающееся выступление!
Постановки Садачары прабху всегда интересные, всегда дают богатую пищу для размышлений.
Этот спектакль называется "Враджа-лила, забытая книга". Я помню эту книгу Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами, она про его ученицу Враджа-лилу деви даси. И я помню саму эту матаджи, которая оставила тело от рака примерно в 95-м.

Перед посещением спектакля можно зайти на страницу Садачары прабху: https://www.facebook.com/sadacharadas.sadachara
На ней вы найдёте очень интересные воспоминания о проповеди в 90-е и репортажи с проповеднических туров, которые проводит Садачара!

С большим нетерпением жду субботу, 9 февраля!!!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Час Арчаны в воскресенье 10 февраля 
Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты на лекцию ЕМ Махабхараты даса "Ягьи и самскары в обществе Сознания Кришны".
Относительно проведения церемонии Ягья в обществе преданных циркулирует разная, порою противоречивая информация. Кто-то считает их важными, кто-то нет. Такое зачастую происходит из-за недостатка знаний. Лекций и материалов по этим обрядами на русском языке очень мало. С помощью Махабхараты прабху попробуем разобраться в этом предмете... 
"Нрисимхадева посоветовал Махарадже Прахладе совершить по отцу положенный в таких случаях посмертный обряд, ибо Верховный Господь хочет, чтобы люди всегда следовали предписаниям шастр, и не делает никаких исключений из этого правила..." (ШБ 7.10.22 комм)

Запись предыдущей встречи в рамках Часа Арчаны по теме" Поклонение Божествам - достоверная духовная практика " доступна по ссылке:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Кстати, хочу обратить внимание вайшнавов на интересные даты в конце следующей недели. 5 и 6 апреля будет отмечаться праздник Югади, НОВЫЙ ГОД по календарю Самватсара, основанного на движении Брихаспати, Юпитера.
Некоторые называют его "брахманическим новым годом"... 
Очень хороший день, чтобы творить разумное, доброе, вечное ??
Наш наставник в поклонении Божествам, ЕМ Сева-атула прабху, говорил, что Югади, как и Васанта-панчами, Рамачандра-виджаетсава и первый день месяца Картика также хороши как день Акшая-трития. 
Можно ягьи проводить, можно начинать то, что давно задумали, угощать прасадом вайшнавов и друзей, ну или хотя бы лишний раз на утреннюю программу в храм прийти ??
Следующий год согласно этому календарю носит название Викари, что можно перевести как "кривой", что не очень приятно ??
"Человек, родившийся в Самватсаре Викари чрезвычайно упрямый, умелый (опытный) во всех искусствах, склонен собирать вещи, у него беспокойный ум, он лукавый (хитрый), имеет привычку слишком много говорить без цели и не верит своим друзьям." 
(Джатака-Бхаранам) 
Неплохой прогноз на год Викари можно посмотреть тут:
http://zvezdaved.ru/?p=7318
В этот день хорошо делать пожертвования на празднование Раманавами https://www.facebook.com/18920961743...5563254005262/
Если захотите провести какую-либо ягью в эти дни, обращайтесь к Махабхарате прабху  https://www.facebook.com/konstantin.kocheshkov

Вишнурата дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!

Приглашаем вас в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты в воскресенье 31 марта в 11.30 на продолжение встреч из серии "Час Арчаны". В этот раз мы попросили ЕМ Махабхарату даса Konstantin Kocheshkov рассказать о сева-апарадхах, оскорблениях при поклонении Божествам.

"Прославь святое имя и объясни, насколько важно тщательно избегать оскорблений святого имени. Кроме того, опиши признаки вайшнава и поясни, что человек должен устранить все виды сева-апарадх, оскорблений Божества в процессе поклонения Ему" (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила 24.336)

"Слово апарадха происходит от глагольного корня арадхана — поклонение. Это определенное настороение, в котором человек поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога, а Шримати Радхарани — лучшая из всех поклоняющихся Кришне. Апарадха — это то, что отдаляет нас от поклонения и становится препятствием на пути к Кришне." (Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами)

Записи прошлых лекций серии "Час Арчаны" можно посмотреть на нашем сайте :
http://archana.su/education

Также приглашаем вас на лекции матаджи Матхурешвари по теме" Поклонение Туласи-деви" 30.03 и 6.04 с 14 часов.

Вишнурата Дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Приглашение на Нарасимха Маха-ягью 19 мая в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!
Ягья начнётся в 12 часов во внутреннем дворе ДК ВОС
Расписание остальных церемоний Нарасимха-чатурдаши https://www.facebook.com/18920961743...4790024415918/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

14-28 СЕНТЯБРЯ I ДНИ ПИТРИ-ПАКША - ВРЕМЯ РАЗДАВАТЬ ПРАСАД

Дорогие вайшнавы,темная половина мес*яца Ашвина (в этом году с 14 по 28 сентября) известна как питри - пакша - вр*емя, когда в ведичес*ком обществе молились за своих ушедших родственников. В этот период можно раздавать прасад, читать дополнительные молитвы и проводить поклонение Верховному Господу для блага наших ушедших предков.

Конечно, говоря о «шраддхе», поминальном обряде, мы не долж*ны забывать о настав*лениях "Шримад-Бхаг*аватам":

??«Тот, кто укрылся под сенью лотосных ст*оп Мукунды, дарующего освобождение, кто оставил все мирские обязанности и с непо*колебимой решимостью следует по пути пре*данного служения, ос*вобождается от всех долгов перед полубог*ами, мудрецами, обык*новенными живыми сущ*ествами, членами сво*ей семьи, всем челов*ечеством и предками» ("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 11.5.41).

Но что делать, если вы чувствуете, что ваша преданность еще не на столь высоком уровне?

??«Дитя мое, твой отец уже очистился, ибо в минуту смерти соп*рикоснулся с Моим те*лом. Однако долг сына — совершить по уме*ршему отцу обряд шра*ддха, чтобы тот стал преданным Господа и добродетельным обит*ателем одной из высш*их планет».

("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 7.10.22, из на*ставлений Нрисимхаде*ва Прахладе Махарадж*у)

Комментарий Шрилы Пр*абхупады:

??«В этой св*язи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что, хотя Хи*раньякашипу уже очис*тился, ему предстояло родиться на одной из высших планет, чт*обы вновь стать пред*анным. Нрисимхадева посоветовал Махарадже Прахладе совершить по отцу положенный в таких случаях посм*ертный обряд, ибо Ве*рховный Господь хоче*т, чтобы люди всегда следовали предписан*иям шастр, и не дела*ет никаких исключений из этого правила».

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур разъясняет процесс вы*полнения вайшнава-шр*аддхи:

??«Кармические ритуалы являются приглашени*ем к запутанности в последствиях действи*й. Люди, которые воспевают Харинаму, не сталкиваются с такими результатами. Родст*венники ушедших обяз*аны предложить бхогу Господу, а затем сд*елать жертвоприношен*ие с прасадом для б*агополучия умершего человека. Как часть той же процедуры, они должны пригласить вайшнавов и удовлетв*орить их прасадом, а также устроить восп*евание Святого Имени*» (Цитируется по кн*иге Шрилы Бхакти Вик*аши Свами)

После этих наставлен*ий ачарьи, шраддха в соответствии с сист*емой вайшнавов стала проводиться либо в местном матхе, либо в домах его учеников, и это стало станда*ртом среди последова*телей Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура.

В комментарии к 41-му стиху 1-й главы "Б*хагавад-гиты" Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

??«Согласно предписани*ям Карма-канды, умер*шим членам семьи нео*бходимо периодически подносить пищу и во*ду. Этот обряд нераз*рывно связан с покло*нением Вишну: отведав пищи, предложенной Вишну, душа освобож*дается от всех после*дствий своих грехов. Иногда умершие члены семьи страдают, по*жиная плоды своих гр*еховных поступков, - некоторые из них да*же не могут получить грубое материальное тело и вынуждены ос*таваться в тонких те*лах привидений. Но тот, кто подносит сво*им предкам прасад, помогает им освободит*ься от этих и многих других страданий».

Итак, говоря о практ*ическом воплощении этих наставлений, что же мы можем сделать для наших ушедших родственников?

Самое простое - присоединится к уже проходящим в храме программам. Все мы по*лучим благо, если в этот период питри-па*кша (или в другие бл*агоприятные дни), буд*ем кормить прасадом вайшнавов.

С 14 по 28 сентября можно опл*атить прас*ад для преданных и прихожан храма: завт*рак или воскресный пир. Можно самим поу*частвовать в раздаче угощения и обязател*ьно - в киртане. Особенно мн*оголюдные киртаны в нашем храме проходят сейчас по четвергам и пятницам.

Пожертвование на прасад можно сделать на карту Сбербанка 4274 3200 2792 9119 (Олег Олегович Б.)
*При переводе, пожалуйста, сделайте пометку "На прасад". Обычный завтрак для 40-50 прихожан обходится в 3-4 тысячи рублей, воскресный пир - около 40.000 рублей.

Также рекомендуется дать об*ет прочитать в этот период все 
стихи "Бхагавад-гиты" для блага предков или каждый 
день читать "Нарасимха-кавачу".

Детали участия в рас*пространении прасада можно узнать у секр*етаря храма: +7 (925)9971003

Информацию по общин*ным и индивидуальным ягьям можно получить у Махабхараты даса +7 (903) 716-47-18

Пожертвование на организацию храмовых программ вы
можете сделать любым удобным для вас способом:

1. Перевести на карту Сбербанка 
4274 3200 2792 9119 (Олег Олегович Б.) При переводе, по
возможности, оставьте свой e-mail для обратной связи
2. Передать секретарю Храма Кришны в Москве 
3. Положить в ларец перед Божествами
4. Воспользоваться сервисом онлайн-пожертвований на сайте
Храма =>

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
6го и 7го февраля мы будем отмечать два праздника, День явления Господа Варахадева и День явления Господа Нитьянанды.

тамАла-нИлам? сита-данта-кот?йА
кшмАм уткшипантам? гаджа-л?лайАн?га
праджн?Айа баддхАн?джалайо ’нувАкаир
вирин?чи-мукхйА упатастхур ?ш?ам

Затем, словно резвящийся слон, Господь водрузил Землю на Свои белоснежные изогнутые клыки. Тело Его приобрело синеватый оттенок, напоминающий цвет дерева тама?ла. Увидев это, мудрецы во главе с Брахмой окончательно убедились, что перед ними Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, и в глубоком почтении склонились перед Ним.


    куНджарендра-вининди-сундара-гатим Шр?-падам инд?вара-

ШреН?-ШйАма-сад-амбарам тану-ручА сандхйенду-саммардакам

премодгх?рНА-суканджа-кханджана-мада-джин-нетра-хАсйАнанам

нитйАнандам ахам смарАми сататам бх?шоджджвалаНгаМ-Шрийам



   «Пусть озаренный улыбкой лик Шри Нитйананды Прабху, чья чарующая походка грациознее величавой поступи царственного слона, станет вечным объектом моего памятования. Одеяния Господа Нитйананды, убранного множеством сияющих украшений, подобны букету синих лотосов, а блеск Его тела посрамляет гордость восходящей на закате луны. Его наполненные премой вращающиеся очи сбивают спесь с непоседливой птицы кнанджана (трясогузки).»


В этот день мы проведем ягью для удовлетворения Господа Варахадева и Господа Нитьянанды.
Вы сможете получить ОЧЕНЬ редкий даршан Шри Шалаграма шилы Господа Варахи и воспевать Вараха-кавачу, а также 108 имен Господа Нитьянанды. 
Начало церемонии в 17 часов. Место — центр на метро Нагорная.
Вы можете приносить с собой фрукты, цветы, гхи.

 Контакты: +79037164718 (Вотсап, Вайбер) Скайп: manabharata108, е-мейл: mahabharata108@mail.ru

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!
Скоро мы будем отмечать день явления Господа Нитьянанды.
Как всегда перед большим праздником за день до него, т.е. в Адхивас-титхи*вечером (после Гаура-арати) мы будем проводить церемонию Адхивас. Собственно с нее и начинается празднование любого Праздника.
В этой церемонии мы предлагаем Божествам различные благоприятные предметы под декламирование мантр. Предлагаются земля с берега Ганги, сандаловая паста, ароматическое масло, гхи, йогурт, медь, серебро, золото, кункум, куркума и др. (на фото почти все)
Мы смиренно просим, если у кого есть возможность, пожертвовать на покупку ингредиентов для этой церемонии.
Деньги можно перевести на карту СБ 5336 6903 6044 3289 (Константин Юрьевич К.) В примечании, пишите, пожалуйста, «на Адхивас». И потом сообщите мне любым для вас удобным способом о переводе (дата, время, сумма, откуда перевод)

Наши контакты:*+79037164718 (Вотсап, Вайбер), Скайп: manabharata108, е-мейл: mahabharata108@mail.ru

----------

